# Vì sao chủng Virus EV71 gây bệnh tay chân miệng nguy hiểm đến mức tử vong?



## hong nhung (4/10/18)

*EV71 là chủng virus có đặc tính lây lan nhanh, gây sốt cao và gây nhiều biến chứng nặng như: Thần kinh, tim mạch, phù phổi, sốc, suy tim, viêm não… có thể gây tử vong nhanh cho bệnh nhi mắc tay chân miệng.*

Trong số hơn 200 trường hợp mắc bệnh tay chân miệng mà Bệnh viện Nhi Trung ương đã tiếp nhận từ đầu năm đến nay thì có khoảng 10 ca được xác định do nhiễm chủng EV71.

PGS.TS Trần Minh Điển – Phó Giám đốc Bệnh viện Nhi Trung ương - cho biết, từ đầu năm đến nay, bệnh viện đã tiếp nhận hơn 200 trường hợp mắc bệnh tay chân miệng cần phải nhập viện. Trong số các ca mắc tay chân miệng đó thì có những ca biến chứng khác hơn so với mọi năm, có liên quan đến các vấn đề về nhiễm trùng thần kinh trung ương.




_Số trẻ mắc tay chân miệng đang gia tăng._​
Cũng theo PGS Trần Minh Điển, EV71 là chủng virus có đặc tính lây lan nhanh, gây sốt cao và gây nhiều biến chứng nặng như: Thần kinh, tim mạch, phù phổi, sốc, suy tim, viêm não… có thể gây tử vong nhanh.

Giải thích cho việc bệnh tay chân miệng do EV71 gây ra thường nặng hơn do các chủng virus khác, tại buổi giao lưu trực tuyến với chủ đề "Vì sao bệnh tay chân miệng đang có diễn biến bất thường?" diễn ra vào chiều 3/10, Phó giáo sư Phan Trọng Lân cho biết, bệnh tay chân miệng gây ra do nhiễm virus đường ruột – đây là nhóm siêu vi thường gây nhiễm hệ thần kinh trung ương, có khả năng ngưng trệ bộ máy dịch mã của tế bào, khả năng hủy bào cao và theo đó gây rối loạn chức năng và gây bệnh hệ thống thần kinh trung ương như viêm màng não nước trong, liệt mềm cấp, viêm não... Các virus này còn gây nhiều bệnh khác như viêm cơ tim, viêm tụy, bệnh cơ tim mãn tính.

Trong số các virus đường ruột, EV71 và coxsackievirus A16 (CA16) là các tác nhân phổ biến gây bệnh tay chân miệng. Nhiễm CA16 thường gây bệnh nhẹ và ít gây biến chứng thần kinh. Nhiễm EV71 thường liên quan đến các biến chứng thần kinh nặng và có thễ dẫn đến tử vong vì virus này gây nhiễm và tấn công tế bào.

Nhiễm virus EV71 gây biến chứng thần kinh cao gấp 5,1 lần so với nhiễm các virus đường ruột khác gây bệnh tay chân miệng. Đa số các trường hợp tử vong đều phát hiện nhiễm EV71: 93% trường hợp tử vong tại Trung Quốc năm 2008-2012, 82% trong vụ dịch tay chân miệng tại Việt Nam năm 2011 và 100% trong số các trường hợp tử vong trong năm nay có lấy mẫu xét nghiệm tác nhân gây bệnh.




_Chủng vi rút EV71 tái xuất hiện khiến cho nhiều trẻ trở bệnh nặng_​
Cho đến nay chưa có thuốc điều trị đặc hiệu và chưa có vắc xin phòng ngừa nhiễm virus EV71 tại Việt Nam. Chính vì vậy, thực hiện tốt vệ sinh cá nhân, vệ sinh môi trường và đưa trẻ có dấu hiệu nghi ngờ mắc bệnh đến ngay cơ sở y tế gần nhất là biện pháp vô cùng quan trọng nhằm phòng ngừa mắc bệnh tay chân miệng.

Theo thống kê của Bộ Y tế, từ ngày 26/9 – 1/10, cả nước ghi nhận thêm gần 11.000 ca mắc tay chân miệng, nâng tổng số ca mắc trong cả nước là 53.500 trường hợp, trong đó đến gần 26.000 ca phải nhập viện điều trị.

Đến thời điểm hiện tại, đã có 6 ca tay chân miệng tử vong ở 5 tỉnh thành bao gồm Tây Ninh, Bến Tre, Đồng Tháp, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai. Trong đó Tây Ninh chiếm 2 ca.

Tại các tỉnh phía Nam, trong tháng 8 và 9, số ca bệnh tăng đột biến 50% so với các tháng trước đó. Tại TP HCM, mỗi tuần có hơn 300 ca nhập viện, cá biệt có tuần lên đến gần 300.

Tay chân miệng là bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ dưới 5 tuổi với các biểu hiện là: Sốt, phát ban, mụn nước ở lòng bàn tay, chân và mông, tổn thương loét ở miệng… Đây bệnh rất dễ lây lan, nhất là ở những nơi như nhà trẻ, lớp mẫu giáo…

_Nguồn: Báo Nhân Đạo_​


----------

